# chicken deworming



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

so I know this is for goats but I figured alot of ya'll probably have laying hens I did a fecal on my chickens and found tapes what would you de-worm with and how long did you have to wait to eat eggs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure. I would look at the chicken dewormers and see what they say. There should be a list of what the dewormers kill.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have given my chickens Valbezen about 1/2 cc, then 10 days later, I waited 1 month to be safe, not sure if that was correct but, that is what we did. But we don't sell them to anyone, we eat them ourselves.


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

well Praziquantel will kill tapes but there isn't a withdraw time for eggs and we do sell some of our extra eggs so I don't want to do anything that im not sure would be safe


----------

